# really this much polyfill ???



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

Experimenting with a older db series Polk 12 ......in a smallish 1-1.25 cube sealed box....

I read an article that said 1-1.5 lbs of polyfill so I went to wally world and got a 1lb bag...

now I get home and removed the sub so I could polyfill it...

got about half the bag in there and its kind of full....

how much of this stuff is really supposed to be in the box? 

I mean...its kind of full right now but not packed...I could put more but it would be kind of dense...

is it really supposed to be that much in there? cant imagine a 1.5lb bunch of poly in there


----------



## spmpdr (Nov 5, 2009)

I alway start off with a ft. per ft. I listen to them for about week then pull about a 1/4 of it out listen some more and make any adjustments.If they sound to boomy I add some back if they sound like they a lacking punch I take some away,It took me about 2 months of playing with my subs to get a great hard hitting crisp sound coming out of them.hope this helps just my 2 cents


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

my question is really how much of this is enough? I need to figure out the exact size of the box...it just seems like if I put the entire 1lb on there it would be stuffed...


----------



## spmpdr (Nov 5, 2009)

JAX said:


> my question is really how much of this is enough? I need to figure out the exact size of the box...it just seems like if I put the entire 1lb on there it would be stuffed...


Yeah thats how it seemed to me too,it sounded good though.I found that starting with it "stuffed" makes it easier to adjust because theres only one way to goSome of the jl prefab and kicker prefab stuff theres to high heaven as well.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

box is according to the crutchfield calculator about .80 cb ft...smaller than I thought but it was a box I had right now ready to go...so I am using it for now...will build one soon..I stuffed about 1/2lb in it for now....I need to break the sub in anyhow...and I got lots of stuff to do today so it can wait..


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

built a bigger 1.5cbft ported box ...will now stuff the other 1/2 lb in it ...and see


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Stuffing is mostly air even though it feels "stuffed". You can press it down further and further and yet it is still mostly air.

I bought a 10lb box from Walmart and have been chewing on that sucker for the last,...oh, ... 6 builds! Its really fun when you first open the box because it starts out vacuum packed. Pandora!


----------

